# I think it's happening now!!!!!



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

My dear Fanta, has just had a 'show' .... how long is it likely to be now?

I adopted Fanta two weeks ago from the vet as an abandoned pregnant stray.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any time.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Could be very soon - less than an hour - or it could be in a day or two. Cats can't read so they don't know what the books say they should do.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Good luck x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope all goes well! At least you have lots of good advice recently by way of other threads


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Still nothing yet... the vet reckons to give her a few more hours yet as she isn't contracting as yet.

There is a regular discharge from her...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Give her a few more hours before what?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

A few hours before checking her over and or scanning her to see if the kittens are alive...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But she has not long lost her mucus plug, why the rush, unless she is having a problem.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cows573 said:


> A few hours before checking her over and or scanning her to see if the kittens are alive...


Gosh that's rather over dramatic! The plug can be lost some time before delivery of live kittens.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

She started bleeding around 2.30pm, I have no idea how long it normally takes after they have started discharging....

Perhaps the vet just wants to keep a close eye on her as they got quite attached to her while she was with them for a week.

How long would you wait before getting her checked?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When you say bleeding, do you mean the discharge is a mixture a browny red colour.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

It is more red than Brown but yes....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is your girl now?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just spoke to the vet and my dh is bringing her in to get checked over. The discharge is pure red, no brown and she still is showing no signs of doing anything other than purring.

Thought it was better to get her checked out now rather than a night-time call for the out of hours vet....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope she is ok.
Will be thinking of her.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

The vet wants to leave her until tomorrow... he says she hasn't opened up as yet.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Hope you're little girlie is ok!

Do let us know how she gets on. Good luck X


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Just saw your post!

Can you feel the kittens moving ok? X


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Will do! I will be staying up with her tonight, just in case....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What did the vet say the blood was?


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes definitely stay up with her, set your alarm at intervals, as once it starts happening it's all go! Well it certainly was for my two anyway
Good luck 
Xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

No, he didn't say what the blood was, just that she hadn't opened up and to leave her until tomorrow. Is this all normal for a first delivery?

I am more nervous than I was delivering my three kids!!!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't know what it feels like to feel the kittens moving at this stage but I saw them moving a day or so ago...

I have no experience of cats having kittens, especially in a cat I really don't know....

Previously, any cats we had, did it themselves, usually outside, many, many years ago...


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Update... Fanta still hasn't had her kittens so we're bringing her back to the vet this morning. They are going to see if she id any further forward and scan her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Losing the mucus plug which can be brown/reddish colour is normal over 3 days, but not pure blood.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Losing the mucus plug which can be brown/reddish colour is normal over 3 days, but not pure blood.


It might be blood stained mucus rather than blood. Let's hope it is.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's what i thought blood stained mucus, but read by op it was pure red blood.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

The vet thinks the kittens are all dead, probably from before we got her, and that she is trying to abort. They are going to take the kittens from her this morning and spay her at the same time.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cows573 said:


> The vet thinks the kittens are all dead, probably from before we got her, and that she is trying to abort. They are going to take the kittens from her this morning and spay her at the same time.


So sorry but hopefully she will be OK.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Fanta is through the operation and is doing well. The kittens have been dead for two or three weeks...


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So so sorry to hear this. I'm glad Fanta is doing okay though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is so sad, hopefully Fanta will recover well from her spay.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh no ...sorry to read this...

Hope she recovers well from operation x


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Fanta is home now, feeling sorry for herself and still very drowsy but everything went well with the operation.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, bless her little heart. Big hugs, so very sad xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Fantastic is picking up now, has finally decided that she likes the nesting box I made for her!

Thank you everyone for your support....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So sorry you and Fanta have been put through all this.
Hugs to both of you xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is it bad that I want to find her previous owner and throttle them?

She has obviously been an indoor cat as she doesn't even look to go outside. My vet reckons she knows who the owner was, she was sitting at the window wanting into their house and they have indoor cats...

Some of the folk in our town aren't very bright and probably could have just put her outside their door....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think your bad for having these thoughts, i think that every day when i read Kira's thread, although i am worse than you, as i want to torture the witch very slowly.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm Kira's owner. I've sent you a PM. Sorry to hear about Fanta she looks very sad on her photos, poor girl.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Im so sorry you went through this @cows573 , how horrible for you and for beautiful Fanta. Hope she recovers quickly x


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Fanta is recovering very quickly now thank you all for your wishes....

I was very excited about having kittens for the first time in years, devastated about the outcome....

My dear daughter, only 12. devastated too, suggested a good outcome for all this... For her to be able to help other motherless kittens. Someone more experienced than me has said that this may be a possibility so I have contacted local organisations to she if she and we can help.... 

If you are in the UK, could you do the same as we are willing to travel to help....


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

I'm sorry Hun


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, but glad Fanta herself is on the road to recovery. I suppose its only an outside chance there'll be need of a foster mum in the time window Fanta has, but its great you've put feelers out.
Maybe one day you could foster a pregnant mum one day if you have experience? Keep in touch with the local rescues.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

It's so sad. Your daughter is so thoughtful to think of Fanta being a surrogate to other kittens. Good to hear Fanta is recovering well, I'm sure she's getting lots of fuss and cuddles.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Update on Fanta...

She is currently, permanently residing, staring at the back of our pulled out fridge. The fridge that has a mouse hiding it! She's already tried to have a few tries at it with no success as yet but seems determined to get her man...I mean, mouse! Lol...


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds like Fanta has settled into the tough job of being a family cat! Best wishes in your new role, Fanta.


----------

